# Custom Scratch Hierophant



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

So I have designed my own hierophant because I'm not allowed to get the actual model for two reasons: one it is far too expensive, and two it looks two much like a spider in profile and the lady is arachnophobic. I made my design about a year ago, lost that design and made a second one. Just about a month ago I started the body, but lack of funds and moving has stunted his growth. With some random foam-clay I was able to make his head and bulk out the left side of the torso. With out further ado I present the start to my massive bug.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking awesome so far! I love the body concept. If you need any help, I made a winning Hierophant a few years back, and will be glad to lend advice, just drop me a PM :wink:.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

And now for an update. Have had to focus on the head as I don't have the capability to shape the body or legs of this beast right now.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

I love the ambition! Looking good man.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Loving it! Looking simply awesome! +REP


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

That is one of the the best tyranid heads I have ever seen! It oustrips half of the actual GW ones by a long way! 
It kinda reminds me of the arbiter in Halo.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Its like a super badass hydralisk. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Got to wait till I have the morning off again to take more pictures. He has eyelids and cheek bones now. Slowly but surely the head gets done. can only go so fast cause I tend to put my fingers into what I have already worked, undoing what I worked so hard to get smooth and just the right shape.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Update~
Just a bit of an update, small details. Going to become more and more about just tiny fixes and adjustments.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Fantastic work so far!!  +Rep


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

That is one evil looking head impressive modelling. itll be amazing to see the beast in its full and prime!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

With skills like this why do you need the FW model? Awesome, can't wait to see more, and to see it painted.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

So here is the update many of you have been waiting for. And with it is Comparison shots.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

That thing is seriously impressive and, well ... Huge! Can't wait to see what it looks like when it's finished; I'll be following this thread avidly!


----------

